# Why Competition Dog Sports?



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Competing with dogs is time consuming, nerve-wracking, and expensive. Why do you do it?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Because it gives me something to train toward with my dog - there is never a time when I am stumped trying to figure out what I should be training. 

Mostly because it's changed my relationship with all my dogs -even those who don't compete but especially those that do- better, and made me a better trainer. It's changed how I SEE my dogs and what they're capable of, made me appreciate them, made me see training as active, fluid, communication between dog and handler. 

And it makes me fall in love with my dogs. It makes me completely, crazily, in love with them when we're out there together. That rush and connection? Best thing in the world and I've never experienced anything like it, anywhere else. 

Oh and I made friends in dog sports, so it also kind of became the middle of my social life.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It is also the only place or circumstance under which I have ever enjoyed an adrenaline rush. Usually it's all 'fear' and bad and to be avoided. Here? Dog sports? It's FUN.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I like playing with my dog. I like working together, problem solving, and deepening our relationship. 

For me personally, I also feel it's important to get her out into the world as much as I can to rep for shelter dogs and bully breeds.

ETA: And -she- clearly enjoys doing things together too.


----------



## Ash&Bailey (Jun 25, 2016)

Mostly because it gives me something to work towards in regards to my training goals and because I do secretly care about titles/awards lol. 
And for me it's my sport and I treat it like any other sport. Pre dog my sport was track running. 
However I would never have done dog sports in the first place without the particular dog I currently have. I got him as a companion and to get me out the house for walks and hikes. But he needed something to do and I was stumped once past basic training- we did bits at home and completed a puppy and adult dog obedience class. So I signed up for an agility class and it kind of went from there.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

The training and bonding is HUGE. I love working towards a goal and watching how far we have come. I love to watch my dog grow, learn and most importantly have fun! It takes a lot of teamwork.

I get a huge rush in agility.. and it is just plain fun! 

As someone with anxiety.. doing various dog sports has helped me gain confidence in myself. I have to deal with new situations, new people, new challenges.. all the time. Something as simple as driving an hour away to a competition used to be awful for me. Despite my fear I have always wanted to do agility and so I have been more driven to fight it. It helps a lot to have my dog right there with me through it all. My confidence has grown in both dog sports and other areas of life because of these things we do.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, it has definitely helped me. I don't have anxiety but I've always been shy/reserved in social situations. Luna really helps me be more comfortable in new situations and with strange people. She acts as sort of a buffer. I'm not talking to the person, we're talking about -Luna-. I've met all sorts of different people and done so many things I would never have done otherwise. Before I would never go to an event by myself, but I can go with -her- and not feel awkward or self conscious being there alone, not knowing anyone.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm in the anxiety boat. Doing something hard for me with my dog is great.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

What a great collection of answers so far!

Like everyone else, I love competing because it keeps me training and keeps me training well. Always having something to work on is so motivating. My dogs love to work and showing keeps ME driving forwards which keeps them happy! 

I love the puzzles of performance training. I love working on accuracy and enthusiasm. I love working on acclimation and engagement. 

I love that my performance dogs are so well-proofed that we can go and stay at a circus-like campground and my dogs can just happily lay there and watch the chaos around them with no stress at all. They can go anywhere and do about anything without fuss or drama.

I love spending days with other dog people and just my dogs. No TV, no real life. Just days with dogs. I love that.

And I know my sports dogs so much more than I knew my non-sports dogs. I know their likes and dislikes, their strengths and concerns much more so than I did with dogs that I did a little less with. I also have a feeling of partnership that is stronger/different than I had with my earlier dogs. My earlier dogs were precious to me, but competition showed me another layer of what is possible. 

Hard to imagine how profoundly my world would change if I could never show dogs again.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I love competing and doing things with my dogs. Lucy is the third Shih Tzu x Maltese I have competed with. I love the atmosphere at the trials and have made lots of friends. Intend to keep doing Agility as long as I am able, then may switch to Rally as like being active with my dogs.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm far more into the training than the competing part. I don't mind time consuming and expensive, but the nerve-wracking part gets to me. Conformation is no longer nerve-wracking, but I'm not sure I'll get to that point with other sports. I'd really like to trial Hazel in agility, so we'll see.

I do it because it's fun. It's a hobby like anybody else has a hobby, it just involves a dog participant. I grew up riding horses, so I've always loved that connection and relationship and communication. Dog sports were a way to do that as an adult that's much more accessible (and cheaper) than horses, with the dogs I would own and love anyway. I love the teamwork and the problem solving.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You know, I keep thinking about this while doing other things, and I think the two things I'd never really grasped fully onto are in here, two.

1-) The knowing my dogs thing. I really do know the dogs I run agility with better than the dogs I don't. And it's highlighted by the differences between running Molly and Kylie, now that Molly is running some, rather than just playing a tiny bit in the back yard or doing foundations. I KNOW those dogs. Heck, I even know BUG more, and I've done only a tiny bit with her. It's a great way to learn your dogs. 

2-) It's empowering for me. I find it scary and sometimes difficult, but anxious and perfectionist me doesn't want to quit. It's something I sink my teeth into and WORK for. It's hard, sometimes, and it's certainly a challenge but it never feels TOO impossible. I have enough success to get past the nerve wracking and to get to this high and it builds MY confidence. In the social aspects, the dog training stuff, the mental game and the physical execution. It makes me feel good about ME.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I think that it's simply a part of the human condition ... having a competitive spirit. Being competitive extends much further than the dog world of course, but with dogs it's casual. Friendly. Laid back. I mean at the end the day for 99.% of handlers it's merely about ribbons and scores and self-achievement, you know? In the grand scheme of things there really isn't much intrinsic value unless you happen to be super hardcore and dig really deep. 

So, I have dogs. I have training skills. I have a small amount of disposable income, a healthy competitive spirit within me, and ample time to spare. Just seems like a natural function if I can combine it all together. 

Oh, and I kinda like blowing the doors off of those traditional ob breeds with my "N.O.B." dogs. That usually feels pretty good, in a casual, friendly, laid back way. I believe I can safely say we change other people's pre-conceived notions about training methods and the suitability of certain breeds.

I like to smile, and I like to see people smile along with me. Most of all though, I just like to see my dogs smile.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I do it for the bond, for the training, and for the release it offers my dog - and myself. When we do agility he has the biggest smile on his face the whole time. He looks to me almost constantly, anticipating my moves, wanting to know what to do next. And then at the end he has that big old wide mouthed panting grin like 'Hey, we should do that again!' When we do rally it's more calm and focused in the ring but the explosion of 'yay we did it!' afterwards is even greater. 

I've also met a lot of great people at trials which is a plus. 

Having a goal to work towards keeps me motivated to continue training with Oli at all times, and I think he really needs that kind of devotion/attention to be his best.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

As a non-competitive trainer, I love hearing all of your responses! Really inspirational. Thanks all for sharing!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Canyx said:


> As a non-competitive trainer, I love hearing all of your responses! Really inspirational. Thanks all for sharing!


 Inspirational ? Have we converted you yet ? rofl.

I know Soro is getting up there in age. But, theoretically at least, older dogs can still do it if you take into account their natural abilities and use common sense. With one of my late dogs I was still working on a CKC Otch when he was 12 + years of age. 

Not my dog but just for example ... http://www.teecreek.com/katie.html.

Also, as a trainer yourself, competitive titles can showcase / promote your abilities to prospective clients and employers. I often think that a trial ring is basically just a "proving grounds" for your training methods, and whether they pass the litmus test or not. 

Think about it. If not with Soro, perhaps with one of your future dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

petpeeve said:


> Inspirational ? Have we converted you yet ? rofl.
> 
> I know Soro is getting up there in age. But, theoretically at least, older dogs can still do it if you take into account their natural abilities and use common sense. With one of my late dogs I was still working on a CKC Otch when he was 12 + years of age.
> 
> ...


Bug is doing her first agility trial this weekend. Not *much*, but one run and she had a blast with practices and will enjoy the trial so why not?

And yeah, agreed. I consider it a test of where my dog is, what needs worked on, what's working, what the next level can be. That's good stuff, and a lot of why I'm so determined to get Molly out there. It will show ME where she is, not just with the game but with the behavioral stuff we've worked on. 

Also, if you're going to train other people's dogs? Titles will actually help you, even if all your clients are 'pet people' who never compete or want to. Possibly even more, because even low level titles will impress them.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My older dog is pretty sick and might not see snowfall. Days after learning how sick he was, I decided to go ahead and compete with him in a trial I had entered weeks earlier. I didn't do it because I wanted another ribbon. I did it because I asked myself what he would chose if given a choice. I got up early the morning of the show and started loading my van. Gator was screaming and spinning, excited to go. So I took him. Here are his searches that day. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX6oO3wgTyQ

I will always treasure the memory of our day, even if we're blessed with many more. Gator loves stepping on the line with me and he loves doing his job. He doesn't see this as work, he sees it as play that we do together. In trials, the play is just a bit more exciting! He got to see a bunch of his favorite people and he got to hang out with me all day. I will continue to train and trial with him as long as he is able. The day he looks at me and says he's done, we'll walk out of the ring together, happy about all the fun we shared.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I share a good bit of the same reasons as everyone else here. 

I do competitive dog sports because the breed I love and own is a working breed with lots of smarts. To do right by them, they need meaningful work. If Ocean were in a pet only home....he would be a catastrophe. 

I do them because I am a thinker...I love to think, figure things out, and solve puzzles. For me, dog sports is a big puzzle that I need to figure out how to teach something, train something better, or master in a trial. I'm a huge nerd at heart and the training that happens for me in dog sports satisfies that nerd in me. That's a huge reason I like my rottweilers, they are a thinking breed and not only do I have to figure out the training, but I get to figure them out and I love that. 

Dog sports isn't too unlike a living video game where you get to level up when you pass the requirements of the level you're on. You work hard, pass a test 3 times and you get to level up to a harder level and you do the 3 tests again to level up. Eventually, you have to pass a test 10 times to level up. Then you have to get all of these points and pass two different levels 20 times or whatever the requirements are in whatever sport you fancy. If you play Candy Crush or Pokemon Go...it's not that different from dog sports when you think about it. 

CaptJack's reasons that more or less nailed it for me are are the bond you develop with a dog when you become working partners is so deep. The adrenaline rush of showing in a trial is amazing...especially when you have high drive dogs. Man, you feel alive when you step into a ring with a dog who is ready to give 150% to you and what you've trained so hard at. I have met my closest and dearest friends because I do dog training. If it weren't for dogs sports, I wouldn't have to my two best friends who are like sisters to me. Dog people are 90% of my social circle now...and the vast majority of them were met during me playing in competitive dog sports. 

Do you have people in dog sports who are doing this only to stroke their egos? Yup. But to paint all competitive dog sport people as selfish dog owners who are forcing their dogs to do these sports to inflate their own self worth is very far from the actual reasons most people choose to play.

And editing to add in....videos of older dogs enjoying sports. Lars will be 9 in December but he can still rock it out in the agility ring (with lower jump heights now.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eo0Cf8GyKY


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

There's always this too:










:laugh:


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Lars looks awesome! How fun! What's he up to in obedience these days?


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks!! He doesn't look (except for his frosted face) or act almost 9. 

He's on an obedience sabbatical right now....he's studying USDAA agility for the time being. There haven't been many Preferred Open or Utility Obedience classes offered around here so he's taking a bit of a break. Not to mention, I'm focusing more on O and agility right now. So, instead of splitting my efforts between agility and maintaining obedience skills...we're all playing in agility.  Lars is very much enjoying his side job too.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha, not converted yet... Closest venue is 3 hrs away. Small mountain town. And would rather spend my time training and hiking. Soro does have his TDCH, I demo him in agility, and he demos tricks and nose work in classes and kids camps. He's ten and a half. Even though he's never competed I'd still say he's had a good run. And still as goofy and somewhat explosive as ever :grinning:


----------



## Minky (Dec 6, 2016)

Have read through this thread, and what absolutely lovely comments. I think competing is really good for you, it teaches you so much if you do it with the right attitude. Confidence, patience, stickability, humility, empathy, self control. And to me competing with dogs is particularly special, because of the amazing bond you build with your dog, more than you could ever imagine. It's also a wonderful life for the dogs (if you pick a discipline that they enjoy) as they get out and about and have so much fun. Also a lot of people are able to then use that 'specialist' knowledge to help others, which can be very rewarding. However, if competing becomes a chore and a pressure it's probably time to back off for a while, chill out and enjoy your dog, nothing wrong with that either, it's all about keeping the balance in life!


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't even totally care about the competing. It's the GETTING there that's important for me. Why do it? Because it's fun. Because I love working with my dogs and the bond we have because of it is so much stronger than before we started. I did it with my younger girl because she had very little confidence and just working with her increased her confidence and her happiness. She became a different dog after a couple years of agility training. I do it with my younger boy because he's smart and athletic and he just LOVES it. 

Mostly I just love doing stuff with my dogs. Competing is fun. Getting pictures of my dogs doing their thing is great fun and I love watching them run over and over again because there's so much joy there. Is it time consuming? Sure. But many hobbies ARE (thinking of how many hours people watch sports on TV or how many hours someone spends tinkering with a car or scrapbooking or learning an instrument). And that's ok. I'd rather spend my time playing with my dogs than doing just about anything else.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

One thing I also meant to mention is how dog sports keep you young. I am 77 years old and still running my dogs and that is what keeps me active. This video is of Lucy at a November trial this year competing for the first time in Starters Gamblers. She got a Q each day and it would have completed her Starters Games Title but as it was under the same judge each day we have to do one more next year. She already has her Starter Standard Title. I may not be able to run like the "young ones" but it does not matter we both enjoy it so much.

https://youtu.be/rq-REW3Y9zw


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Kyllobernese said:


> One thing I also meant to mention is how dog sports keep you young. I am 77 years old and still running my dogs and that is what keeps me active. This video is of Lucy at a November trial this year competing for the first time in Starters Gamblers. She got a Q each day and it would have completed her Starters Games Title but as it was under the same judge each day we have to do one more next year. She already has her Starter Standard Title. I may not be able to run like the "young ones" but it does not matter we both enjoy it so much.
> 
> https://youtu.be/rq-REW3Y9zw


Love this. Give me hope.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I'm no fan of competition. Full stop. But it's obvious that others draw strength and pleasure from it. If competition is your thing, and you compete with dogs, it's a hell of a lot better to compete on performance than conformance to some arbitrary and perhaps absurd breed standard as interpreted by 'judges' . . . largely based on visuals and handling performance trotting around the ring for a few minutes (at best . . . at worst, seasoned with a good deal of dog show politics).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You know, it's funny. I am the least competitive person, ever. My reaction to competition in general is roughly "It's okay, you can win!" and not wanting to play, full stop. I just don't like anything that pits me head to head against another person or team. 

...I have never once felt like I was competing against anyone in agility, unless 'the course' or 'myself' counts and it doesn't. 

I don't have to BEAT anyone in agility. Thank God. 

I'd probably have stopped in 10 minutes if I did.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

sandgrubber said:


> I'm no fan of competition. Full stop. But it's obvious that others draw strength and pleasure from it. If competition is your thing, and you compete with dogs, it's a hell of a lot better to compete on performance than conformance to some arbitrary and perhaps absurd breed standard as interpreted by 'judges' . . . largely based on visuals and handling performance trotting around the ring for a few minutes (at best . . . at worst, seasoned with a good deal of dog show politics).


I don't see any reason to put down conformation. It's not my favorite dog sport, but it can be fun and it serves a purpose some of the time, and there are a lot of people who really enjoy it. Dog shows at the class level are far less about politics and handlers than people like to think. It's kind of like gambling, in that you can win today and lose tomorrow with the same dog and that's what keeps people coming back.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

elrohwen said:


> I don't see any reason to put down conformation. It's not my favorite dog sport, but it can be fun and it serves a purpose some of the time, and there are a lot of people who really enjoy it. Dog shows at the class level are far less about politics and handlers than people like to think. It's kind of like gambling, in that you can win today and lose tomorrow with the same dog and that's what keeps people coming back.


Agreed. I've only done UKC but I actually enjoy Conformation as a "sport" a lot (I'm aware showing in AKC is a lot more difficult and less friendly). The work I had to put into training my dog was less than agility for sure.. but it was still quite a bit of training for free stacking, hand stacking, moving with me correctly, letting people examine her etc. I don't know. I just like doing anything with my dog.. actually competitive or not. I treat Conformation the same.. if we showed well it was still a win for us. 

I agree with the standard thing to an extent but that's the beauty of dog sports. We can all compete in and also breed for different things, or all the things. I mean there are some hardcore competitive agility people out there ignoring health and temperament to breed the best agility dogs. Some people force their dogs to do agility when they clearly aren't having a good time at all.. and force them to do it all weekend when they are clearly shut down/stressed. Agility can be cliquey and people can be snotty.. depending on the area and the venue you are competing in. I watched a lady drag her Border Collie out of the agility ring because it took an off course (ending the game).. that was 100% the handlers fault. It's not the sport that is the problem. It is always the people.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

I compete to see where we are in progrssion. The training is fascinating.. seeing how the genetics flow snd the best way to direct and guide those genetics to get a result inside the rules. Building a partnership with the dog and going out on the field as a team whether tracking, obedience or protection is a real rush.

Then you go out and compete. The equipment comes off, the rewards go away and now you see what you have. 

In my sport, the competition is also a breeding suitability test. So it is on the field where the pressures are different (different field, handler nerves, crowds, noise etc.) that the quality of the dog and the quality of the training come through. 

Good training can mask some of the dog's genetics but not all and weak grips, nerve, strengths and confidence levels are all revealed to the astute observer. 

Ultimately there is the score. In UScA the magic IPO 3 score is 270 or above to make it to National competition. Then there is getting a V score or an SG in any phase.. and then doing it more than once. 

It is also after the competition. Coming home after a competition to fine tune your training to fix that thing your dog did or did not do. It is about trsining beyter and smarter and, most of all, you and your dog having FUN.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

CptJack said:


> You know, it's funny. I am the least competitive person, ever. My reaction to competition in general is roughly "It's okay, you can win!" and not wanting to play, full stop. I just don't like anything that pits me head to head against another person or team.
> 
> ...I have never once felt like I was competing against anyone in agility, unless 'the course' or 'myself' counts and it doesn't.
> 
> ...



I agree, I'm really not a competitive person at all. I don't feel like I need to beat anyone else or feel badly if someone else "wins". 

In agility class everyone is competing against themselves and improve on their shortcomings. "Wow he had great focus there!" "She was going so fast!" "He was really thinking about those contacts!" "What a great job with that tunnel!" etc are common things we all say to each other, because we know what each of our dogs struggle with so when someone has a personal "win" everyone is excited for them.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I never have the feeling that I have to beat the other dogs in the class. I am just happy if we run a good course without too many mistakes by me. The dog is never wrong and if you have videoed the class, you can usually see why the dog went where it did and took the wrong obstacle.

Wish this freezing cold weather would go away so we could get back to practicing!!!


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh I LOVE to win. I love being the best! It does not mean we ARE the best, but I train with that goal! 

I also love to compete against something. First it is the score.. then it is against other ppl's scores. I like a good fair fight!! 

What is way cool is to do this with a partner who is eager to work. 

I will also clarify this by stating if we screw up out their I am ok. We will catch 'em next time.


----------

